# Aqua Dama 2007



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Does anybody now the seatpost size and front derailler size on this frame. THX


----------



## SlaminSam (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a 2008 Aqua and the seatpost is 31.7. My Aqua came with a FD clamp, so I do not know on that one. Send Orbea an eamil, they will know and they usually respond within 24 hours.

Good Luck


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you.


----------

